# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Private Russian/English Lessons via Skype with native Russian, 15 years in USA

## TinaW

My name is Tina Way. I am an enthusiastic and friendly tutor who enjoys teaching Russian and English. I love the creativity of teaching, the challenge of breaking difficult concepts into simple tasks, and making learning easy and fun. I tutor adults and kids. My students make great progress fast. 
My lessons are personalized according to your needs that's why you'll learn fast. The lessons and done using your computer. You can learn at home from any country in the world. 
The only things you need to have for the lessons are: a computer with Internet access and a webcam with a microphone. You only have to say what you want to learn (basic Russian, business vocabulary, conversational Russian, or any level English...) and I will create a learning program for you. 
Looking forward to helping you. My rate is $40/hour. I live in Houston, Texas. Please contact me at russianservices@hotmail.com or Skype me: rivermist94. securepayments02.png

----------

